# Safari -- Firefox CTRL-ENTER equivalent?



## phinsman (Nov 17, 2005)

I've always loved doing CTRL-ENTER in the location bar on Firefox (actually, IE has that feature too, if memory serves), which instantly adds the ".com", and the "http://www." to the address you type...e.g. google.

In Safari, if you use the APPLE-RETURN key (my apologies, I don't know what that key is called yet), it pops a new tab open.

Now, I know I'm being a little impatient, because if I just type google, and press RETURN, it figures it out in a second.  I'm just really used to that old shortcut, and I'd like to know if anyone knows how to implement it.

Dale


----------



## kainjow (Nov 17, 2005)

Try something like Sogudi


----------



## phinsman (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the tip kainjow...Sogudi doesn't seem to have it, but maybe one of the others (e.g. Stand) does.

Dale


----------



## fryke (Nov 19, 2005)

i dunno what you mean. When I enter "google" and hit return, Safari adds everything needed to the address. Out of the box.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Nov 19, 2005)

i know exactly what he means. and fryke, you're right, safari adds that to any single word, when you hit return.


----------

